# Sheared/Broken Bolts on Torque Converter



## jmholley (Jun 22, 2011)

This is simply a message to all who will listen...

I own a 2004 Fleetwood Providence with a Freightliner chassis.  It has a 350 ISC Cummins and an Allison Transmission. Current mileage is 21,907.

Last month All the bolts that connect the torque onverter to the flex plate either sheared or broke off.  The chassis is out of warranty, but I proceeded to contact Freightliner for some relief in the repairs simply because I believe this should not have happened unless the bolts were defective ao they were not torqued properly.  This is also the determination of the Freightliner repair facility that did the repairs.

Freightliner refused to pick up any part of the repairs stating that the chassis is out of warranty and that they cannot determine that they are at fault in any way.

I am very dissapointed in Freighliners response and I informed them I would never buy another coach with a freightliner chassis. 

This is not a unique problem, as I have read similar failures of others with like equipment.

Now I am concerned that this problem will repeat itself again....

Thanks for listening,

Jim


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Re: Sheared/Broken Bolts on Torque Converter

man that is bad. sorry to hear about that and the fact Freightliner will not help with the repairs. I would write action line and give precise information even what he repair guy stated. Who knows maybe when so many people reading the highway magazine they may have a change of heart. Beside it can't hurt.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 22, 2011)

Re: Sheared/Broken Bolts on Torque Converter

Jim, The only thing I can think off that could cause this is if maybe you droped into gear with high rpm or going from drive to reverse to quick.  Over torquing or loose could also cause it.  Did you ever hear a knocking sound that was unusaly but would probably be hard to determin on a diesel. I would do as Hollis said and contact action line in Highway magazine.   I have not heard of this on the Fraighliner but was a pretty common problem on autos in the 70s and 80s.  Keep us posted of what you find out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Re: Sheared/Broken Bolts on Torque Converter

Freightliner will blame it on the trans company ,, it will be a long drawn out process ,, i have seen many do this when i worked for Kenworth ,, and it was not just one but many ,, and the fix was bigger bolts ,, which meant to rethread the torque converter ,, but the most that we seen do that was on Garbage trucks and tow trucks ,, and most were being either way overloaded ,, or down shitfted manual when was at a way to high rpm


----------



## jmholley (Jul 25, 2011)

Re: Sheared/Broken Bolts on Torque Converter

Thank you all for the input....  I am not familiar with the Highway magazine.  How do I contact the action line?

Thx, Jim


----------

